# Coronavirus



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2020)

Has the virus affected you guys, or people that you know?

My school is closed and we're doing all classes virtually. Crazy stuff. How about you all?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 12, 2020)

I LOVE Coronavirus!  Stalking Robinhood all day


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Mar 12, 2020)

A couple new cases were reported closer to home yesterday. This morning I walked into work, and we're now required to have our temperature taken before we start working. The dining room for the residents was also closed for the time being.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Mar 12, 2020)

It has reached the city i live in


----------



## Nataly (Mar 12, 2020)

It is going to affect my traveling for sure


----------



## Yamato (Mar 12, 2020)

Came close to it myself last week.
Cousin said school is doing online courses and exams now till end of spring course.

People going crazy and buying up all the toilet paper and water and masks.

Lotta cases here.


----------



## Drake (Mar 12, 2020)

Mider T said:


> I LOVE Coronavirus!  Stalking Robinhood all day



I regret not having the extra cash laying around for this... Could've made a shitload more money than I already did if I had just put in some more.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 12, 2020)

I have heard Disneyland and Disney World have closed down.
All the schools in my state are officially closed.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 12, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I have heard Disneyland and Disney World have closed down.
> All the schools in my state are officially closed.


Closed down?  They're closed until Sunday


----------



## Nataly (Mar 12, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Closed down?  They're closed until Sunday


A friend told me and they said it is closing starting March 14, it must have been a false information


----------



## Mider T (Mar 12, 2020)

Nataly said:


> A friend told me and they said it is closing starting March 14, it must have been a false information


Temporarily closing at the end of Sunday.  Closing down sounds like its shuttering permanently.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 12, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Temporarily closing at the end of Sunday.  Closing down sounds like its shuttering permanently.


That's the power of words. Thanks for clarifying it


----------



## shieldbounce (Mar 12, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I have heard Disneyland and Disney World have closed down.
> All the schools in my state are officially closed.


Coronavirus incident making everybody and everything go completely bonkers

Careful Nataly, you might be seeing mass riots and destruction of property soon enough


----------



## Nataly (Mar 12, 2020)

SwordsPlus said:


> Coronavirus incident making everybody and everything go completely bonkers
> 
> Careful Nataly, you might be seeing mass riots and destruction of property soon enough


I am going on a driving trip next week, wish me luck


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 13, 2020)

Mider T said:


> I LOVE Coronavirus!  Stalking Robinhood all day


Disney is ripe right now


----------



## Yamato (Mar 16, 2020)

Yeeeep. The place I teach at is closed too and TKD is closed for dunno how long. So I’m basically free at night and weekends now. 
Finally get the chance to go places!


----------



## Karasu (Mar 16, 2020)

Not really. I work and live normally. That might change as businesses react to state mandates however. IDK, one day at a time.


----------



## shieldbounce (Mar 16, 2020)

The situation around the area where I'm at? The rumours are spreading everywhere and all the department stores literally looking like a bunch of hoodlums robbed the place in the span of a couple hours.

Expecting something really bad to happen sometime close in the future.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 16, 2020)

SwordsPlus said:


> The situation around the area where I'm at? The rumours are spreading everywhere *and all the department stores literally looking like a bunch of hoodlums robbed the place in the span of a couple hours*.
> 
> Expecting something really bad to happen sometime close in the future.



Lots and lots of this. I went and picked up a few things and the grocery store and found they're starting to limit food items now. Had mixed feelings about that.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 17, 2020)

i honestly dont get why so many ppl make a huge deal out of staying home lol. like, ive seen so many people on twitter posting photos of themselves playing with their kids and trying to design some like home day care stuff for them... like.. huh.. what have you been doing the rest of the time... why is this novel...  but also, they're just kid, do they not just stay at home on weekends or during summer vacation? 

im so used to staying home and just being on the internet all day so im just a bit surprised people dont know what to do with themselves lol. like.. have they never had a day off before? where they just stay at home all day ??


----------



## Yamato (Mar 18, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Yeeeep. The place I teach at is closed too and TKD is closed for dunno how long. So I’m basically free at night and weekends now.
> Finally get the chance to go places!


Scratch that. Everything is closing 

Wanted to go fishing tomorrow but fishing operations are at a halt until April.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 19, 2020)

Things got a bit freaky today. Heard strange people were approaching neighbors and asking if they could come into their house. Also, one of my friends was at work and a guy lost his keys, and someone took his car. 

 go buy your own car, jackholes.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 19, 2020)

I work necessary retail, so I don't have any choice but to go out in it. I don't get to quarantine, unless I don't want to make money, which guess what? I don't have enough of to do that.

I recently learned that my pains I'm feeling are likely due to some kind of immune system issue but have only been to a podiatrist and have not been able to get into a general doctor to verify that yet. So... I'm a bit worried.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 19, 2020)

A friend of mine has apparently got it and is under quarantine.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 19, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Closed down?  They're closed until Sunday



I also thought they were closed lmao.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 19, 2020)

Now they're closed indefinitely


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 20, 2020)

Just read that people above 60 will be the only ones allowed in grocery and drug stores in the morning! So yeah things are going nuts here... Considering the elderly are the majority of the population of my country I can see this virus causing some panic.


----------



## Jim (Mar 20, 2020)

Swarmy said:


> Just read that people above 60 will be the only ones allowed in grocery and drug stores in the morning! So yeah things are going nuts here... Considering the elderly are the majority of the population of my country I can see this virus causing some panic.


What the? I get the idea that they need supplies more, but it's like, let the most vulnerable of the population get stuff for their family.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 20, 2020)

Jim said:


> What the? I get the idea that they need supplies more, but it's like, let the most vulnerable of the population get stuff for their family.


It's meant to leave only elderly out in the morning so the younger won't infect them... Basically if you're under 60 you gotta stay at home till like 11 am.


----------



## Yamato (Mar 20, 2020)

Swarmy said:


> It's meant to leave only elderly out in the morning so the younger won't infect them... Basically if you're under 60 you gotta stay at home till like 11 am.


I thought they were sacrificing the old first


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 20, 2020)

Yamato said:


> I thought they were sacrificing the old first


----------



## Karasu (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm so done with this thing already. Can't believe this shit is real.


----------



## The Great One (Mar 21, 2020)

Go Corona virus go, go Corona virus go


----------



## Raiden (Mar 21, 2020)

Airports now shut down in NYC


----------



## Mider T (Mar 21, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Airports now shut down in NYC


Check Google Maps for the Manhattan traffic right now lol


----------



## Raiden (Mar 21, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Check Google Maps for the Manhattan traffic right now lol



Yikes that wild!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 22, 2020)

Yea working from home since the beginning of March, will continue to do so at least through April. Unable to do my usual weekend excursions. Not hanging out with friends. Not exercising properly. Quickly going insane.



A. Waltz said:


> i honestly dont get why so many ppl make a huge deal out of staying home lol. like, ive seen so many people on twitter posting photos of themselves playing with their kids and trying to design some like home day care stuff for them... like.. huh.. what have you been doing the rest of the time... why is this novel...  but also, they're just kid, do they not just stay at home on weekends or during summer vacation?
> 
> im so used to staying home and just being on the internet all day so im just a bit surprised people dont know what to do with themselves lol. like.. have they never had a day off before? where they just stay at home all day ??



Staying home and being on the internet all day every day is not exactly a normal life for most people. It's one thing to do it for a day or two every week, but to do it every day is a very different thing. The lack of a consistent schedule and social interaction is difficult for a lot of people who aren't used to it. I'm actually finding that the more time I have to myself shuttered inside, the less able I am to enjoy my indoor hobbies or get any work done.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 22, 2020)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea working from home since the beginning of March, will continue to do so at least through April. Unable to do my usual weekend excursions. Not hanging out with friends. Not exercising properly. Quickly going insane.
> 
> 
> 
> Staying home and being on the internet all day every day is not exactly a normal life for most people. It's one thing to do it for a day or two every week, but to do it every day is a very different thing. The lack of a consistent schedule and social interaction is difficult for a lot of people who aren't used to it. I'm actually finding that *the more time I have to myself shuttered inside*, the less able I am to enjoy my indoor hobbies *or get any work done.*



Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaahhhh wow big mood.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 22, 2020)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea working from home since the beginning of March, will continue to do so at least through April. Unable to do my usual weekend excursions. Not hanging out with friends. Not exercising properly. Quickly going insane.
> 
> 
> 
> Staying home and being on the internet all day every day is not exactly a normal life for most people. It's one thing to do it for a day or two every week, but to do it every day is a very different thing. The lack of a consistent schedule and social interaction is difficult for a lot of people who aren't used to it. I'm actually finding that the more time I have to myself shuttered inside, the less able I am to enjoy my indoor hobbies or get any work done.


i think this whole "stay indoors" thing is making me realize that what i usually do is not normal and now i feel like there's something wrong with me lmao. i mean i always knew i wasnt really that social but didnt know it was this odd lmao


----------



## ??? (Mar 23, 2020)

It has not really affected me. I already spent every day indoors before, so for me, it's business as usual.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Mar 25, 2020)

I've been dealing with an on and off fever. Not sure if I have the virus but spoke to my doctor and ordered to stay home for a week, oh joy


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 26, 2020)

is anyone currently having classes online? what is it like? i start next week and im curious how it affected your ability to focus. do you feel like you are able to actually get stuff done while at home? not sure if i should take more classes or just reduce them... i feel like im on vacation.. (because i am actually on spring break rn lol) but i wonder if that feeling will go away once online classes start... but since ill be home i dont expect a big change in my mentality.... so im kinda worried....


----------



## Jim (Mar 26, 2020)

I haven't taken them, but i believe they're usually more work than regular classes.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 26, 2020)

Jim said:


> I haven't taken them, but i believe they're usually more work than regular classes.


Why even reply if you have nothing to helpful to provide.


----------



## Island (Mar 26, 2020)

I already work remotely, so not much has changed except that I'm not meeting with clients.

This is me right now:


----------



## sworder (Mar 26, 2020)

I don't go out much so it's not super bad but I got a lot of my social interactions done at work and WFH is too solitary. Gyms are also closed, even the gym in my apartment complex so that's not great either


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 29, 2020)

I miss sports....
I miss dinner dates.
I miss my office.
I miss movie theater.
I miss concerts.
I miss going to the market and able to buy groceries


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Apr 3, 2020)

Shouldn't there be a banner related to 
Covid-19 on NF?


----------



## Son Of Man (Apr 3, 2020)

I hate being inside my house smells


----------



## Mider T (Apr 4, 2020)

Son Of Man said:


> I hate being inside my house smells


Wash your ass.


----------



## Son Of Man (Apr 4, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Wash your ass.


That's not the source of the stank


----------



## Alita (Apr 4, 2020)

Most irritating thing for me right now is that I can't get my haircut. 

Not swimming sucks too.


----------



## Throw Rasen Shuriken (Apr 4, 2020)

More and more convinced we've become a bio-weapon testing site for aliens...

Any way, I have come full circle. I use to stay inside for weeks on end in the past and finally started getting out and doing something these pass fourish years, to sort our my socialphobia. Then now everything from work to course and hobbies like doing mosaics, I can not go out to. So, back to long hours online and gaming. I haven't heard anything of relations or friends directly having it. So far so good and hope it stays like that.


----------



## Jim (Apr 4, 2020)

Throw Rasen Shuriken said:


> More and more convinced we've become a bio-weapon testing site for aliens...


there is a few theories that have been researched scientifically if we are just a computer simulation.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Apr 5, 2020)

I only leave the house to go food shopping or get something from the pharmacy. Everything else is closed around here. I take a long walk every day. Otherwise there’s not much to do.

As for work, I’m on stand-by, I guess. I’m a nurse, but I work in rehab, so we are closed until further notice. However, things can change quickly. My workplace can be turned into an emergency hospital or a quarantine centre at any time, unless I have to help out at the hospital at some point.


----------



## Yamato (Apr 8, 2020)

Reaching its peak soon.
Currently working half the week.

On the bright side. I get to spend even more time with my pets.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> I miss sports....
> I miss dinner dates.
> I miss my office.
> I miss movie theater.
> ...




Ugh I miss the movies too.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Apr 9, 2020)

They shut the parks here down yesterday. I'm going to miss walking at my local park.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Reaching its peak soon.
> Currently working half the week.
> 
> On the bright side. I get to spend even more time with my pets.


Kimi wa Petto


Dark Wanderer said:


> They shut the parks here down yesterday. I'm going to miss walking at my local park.


Where?


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Apr 9, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Kimi wa Petto
> 
> Where?


NJ


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2020)

Dark Wanderer said:


> NJ


That's what I thought actually lol


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 9, 2020)

Mider T said:


> That's what I thought actually lol


America's armpit.


----------



## Yamato (Apr 25, 2020)

I am realizing that I started going nuts from staying home all day. Well I still work, but half the week. The days I am home I do become anxious and felt like today was the worst. Trying to find things to do or spending time with the animals just doesn't work today


----------



## T-Pein™ (Apr 25, 2020)

Yamato said:


> I am realizing that I started going nuts from staying home all day. Well I still work, but half the week. The days I am home I do become anxious and felt like today was the worst. Trying to find things to do or spending time with the animals just doesn't work today



crazy,
explain this anxiety feeling to me.
why is is happening?


----------



## Yamato (Apr 25, 2020)

Hmmm
Feels like you just wanna go non stop, trying to take deep breaths but can’t. Thinking of ways to amuse oneself but would probably end up causing backlash in the end. 
The lack of human company is making me go nuts  

And not just like seeing your parents or roommates on a daily basis, but like actual time to get to hang out and the like with others and have a good time.


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 27, 2020)

My mother is getting $2,000 a month from the government. My father is working from home, and in May I'll be working from home as well.

Overall, I've been enjoying the quarantine a lot.


----------



## Yamato (Sep 16, 2020)

Cases slowing down here as well as deaths. Everything needs to open up already. People are careful enough and many places close to me are dying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Sep 16, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Cases slowing down here as well as deaths. Everything needs to open up already. People are careful enough and many places close to me are dying.



Yeh,
It was supposed to be 2 weeks LOL


----------



## Yamato (Sep 16, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Yeh,
> It was supposed to be 2 weeks LOL


NOPE 

Unrestful about this because Master may be thinking of closing the TKD studio for good


----------



## Sloan (Sep 16, 2020)

Cases going back up over where I'm at.  gg.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Sep 17, 2020)

I am still going to College but it is very strict.


----------



## jesusus (Sep 17, 2020)

Sick of this stupid virus, Id like my life to return to normal


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Sep 18, 2020)

I feel bad for the young people getting their education fucked or being laid off at work. Yet it is the older retired folks who are at risk. Instead of fucking up the younger generations who pay your pensions, isolate yourself and suck it up.


----------



## Jim (Sep 18, 2020)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I feel bad for the young people getting their education fucked or being laid off at work. Yet it is the older retired folks who are at risk. Instead of fucking up the younger generations who pay your pensions, isolate yourself and suck it up.


Even young healthy people can suffer from permanent organ damage though. It may be that smokers who aren't elderly may carry a higher risk than elderly who aren't smokers, but i don't have any data to back up that claim i just made.


----------



## Island (Sep 18, 2020)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I feel bad for the young people getting their education fucked or being laid off at work. Yet it is the older retired folks who are at risk. Instead of fucking up the younger generations who pay your pensions, isolate yourself and suck it up.


Everybody is at risk.

We can't lock everybody over 65 in their homes and go about business as usual, evident by the fact that we're experiencing so many outbreaks at schools and colleges right now.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Sep 18, 2020)

Sure, it can affect any age but the stats clearly show the young are very rarely affected beyond flu symptoms assuming they even experience them at all. 

Loads of people die in road accidents. Pedestrians and motorists die. Many children are hit and killed from cars. Do we stop all motor vehicles and destroy the economy and the western way of life? Or do we accept that there will always be some level of death? 



Island said:


> Everybody is at risk.
> 
> We can't lock everybody over 65 in their homes and go about business as usual, evident by the fact that we're experiencing so many outbreaks at schools and colleges right now.



We have essentially locked up the over 65s already but also locked up everyone else for good measure.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Sep 18, 2020)

Check out this article in the journal Nature on age demographics and CV



A quote from the article:
"For every 1,000 people infected with the coronavirus who are under the age of 50, almost none will die." 

According to the article where I live as a 33 year old if I got covid is 0.03%
Now these stats themselves are skewed higher because there are many asymptomatic people who never know and this won't be captured as a result.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2020)

Sad story about a doctor who passed away after fighting the virus:


----------

